# Roy Harris BJJ seminar, Rochester, NY



## Kyle (May 5, 2003)

Roy Harris (www.royharris.com) will be in Rochester on May 31 and June 1 to teach a BJJ seminar.  For more information, please go to www.saundersbjj.com

    - Kyle


----------



## Kyle (May 20, 2003)

May 24 is last day for early-bird pre-reg price!

    - Kyle


----------

